# Chair repair #3



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK if I have already started a thread on this I can't find it and I have done searchs and can find nothing on #3 except as it is under Speaker stands for Jason. 

So this is the third chair in the set and this one is way bad, I mean way bad. At first glance you don't see it but once you start looking, well it will take some special something but I am up to the challenge.

Pics 1-5 show the condition of the chair when I started on it .
Pics 6&7 beginning the rebuilding of the chair 
Pics 8-10 the rails are almost done, of the original rails, one side rail was nearly 1/4" longer than the other. I made my new ones from the original so had to shorten the one rail. It is stuff like that that makes it so challenging. I will use dowels glue and pocket screws to attach the new rails. I may have to remake the spreaders also, but the jury is still out pn that. Will decide by next post.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I always get distracted with your pictures and the cleanliness of your shop. You are certainly doing some fine work on those chairs. I just picked up The Care and Repair of Furniture at Lee Valley for $4.95 CDN ($4.20 US on their website.) I found it full of valuable information on fixing all sorts of furniture. Worth way more then 5.00. I doubt you need any instruction but just thought I'd pass along a good book buy for anyone interested.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

Last time I was over there you could eat off the floor :laugh:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That book sure looks like something I would want to have in my library, many thanks. 

Now forBob. Eat off my floor? Well you just wait till we have you and the misses over for dinner or desert, you will get to eat you know where!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I would need some motivation to tackel a chair repair. All though after I gave my neighbor a cabinet for her birthday she refinished her dinning room table, fixed and refinished her chairs and refinished the cabinet I gave her to fit with the table. So what made you want to redo those chairs?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Ok I would need some motivation to tackel a chair repair. All though after I gave my neighbor a cabinet for her birthday she refinished her dinning room table, fixed and refinished her chairs and refinished the cabinet I gave her to fit with the table. So what made you want to redo those chairs?


Fella's I'm a mercenary, I do it for filthy luker, cash, $$$$. I truly enjoy doing this kind of thing and someone insisted on paying me, so there is at least one more to go. I would do some more of this kinda work for pay, got no problem there.

And you all thought I was a purest!!!:haha::haha::dance3::dance3:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

No I am an amercan Swede. The wife says I am just cheep. But that .$$, would motivate me.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I will never be able to make money in woodworking. The minute I get into the shop I have Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD). So many things to do, to look at, to try, to read, to play with, to adjust, to organize, to imagine, to tidy, to start, to continue, to finish. I cannot focus out there. And that's WITHOUT interruptions, which is rare. Must be inhaling too much sawdust. LOL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I will never be able to make money in woodworking. The minute I get into the shop I have Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD). So many things to do, to look at, to try, to read, to play with, to adjust, to organize, to imagine, to tidy, to start, to continue, to finish. I cannot focus out there. And that's WITHOUT interruptions, which is rare. Must be inhaling too much sawdust. LOL


I have a brother in law that will not accept any money ever for anything he does and that is great, but he is in a better position to do that. I will not do something for someone where there are deadlines not even for money! Maybe I need to revisit that statement, I suppose there could be that dollar amount that would drive me but I don't see that happening any time soon.

Regarding ADD I don't think I have that, but all the things after that, I do have. I am a very disorgaized person thus the tiddy shop!! If it weren't, I would never find anything much less finish anything!!!!

I was thinking last evening that one of the things that is satisfying is no one pushing me to "get it done" I can take my time and create, not just build; sometimes when repairing these chairs I will spend a couple hours just fitting one part. Just a note here, they don't pay by the hour because if they did, they might as well buy a new dining room suite. When people want to pay for something knowing it could be months before they get it I’ll do it for them. What I usually tell them is pay what you think it is worth. Don’t get many takers on that one!! :haha::haha:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday was somewhat saner then the rest of the week, well almost saner!! Actually it wasn't sane at all come to think about it. Had it been sane I wouldn't be sitting here at 2:30 AM typing this thing. I did spend a little time in the shop, so that helped make it better epically after playing Bonco (sp) for two hours with a bunch of ladies and only one other guy. Guys don't even go there I couldn't begin to explain the experience.

Getting back to therapy, worked in the shop on the chair. I decided to replace the spreaders which also took some fitting but went fairly well (I'll find some place to use the three that I made wrong). I did a final dry run before gluing and stopped at that point to call it a day. I don't know about any of you but I find when too tired it is best to call it a day! I took a few pictures along the way just to keep a record of the repair.

Pic 1-3 the spreaders, these are always fun because of all the compound angles involved and on these older chairs it seems no two are exactly alike I replaced these because two were of pine and stained the wrong color.

Pics 4-6 I try to get all the joints tight, if not I am sure that in time it will fall apart again. I have the first coat of stain on the rails and will apply as needed to match the original. I am fortunate that Minwax red oak is a perfect match for these chairs or there would be a whole new set of problems.

Pics 7-8 I have assembled the chair and checked for any open joints. The side rails are slightly open at the bottom so I will shorten the spreader and refit until all the joints are tight.

Pics 9 These are the parts I had to fabricate. This has not taken near the time the last one did and a lot more has been done on this one.

Pic 10 You might think it takes a patient person to make these repairs, I think it takes a lazy person. You cut a part or two and sit and look at it for 15 or 20 minutes contemplating the fit, and then do it over as needed!!

The next course of action close up the gap in the front rail by shortening the spreader, glue it up, stain the spreaders and rails as needed then finish with satin wipe on poly. 

The plan is to be done and back to owner by Wednesday next week. We are going to Ohio to visit one of Honey's sisters and husband. I will be looking to bring back a couple hundred bf of lumber in the back of the Pathfinder. If it turns out to be some good stuff we will plan a trip next spring or late this fall to take the 14' trailer and get a good load sharing with several guys that are interested in how this source looks. My plan is to charge enough to pay for gas and my lumber and yes it will all be cash in advance.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

"My plan is to charge enough to pay for gas and my lumber and yes it will all be cash in advance."

What? My credit is no good? :jester::jester:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jerry,

It looks to me as if the split on the cushion support occurred because someone was leaning it back on its rear legs while setting in it. There's a simple way to prevent that split from re-occurring. Just drill a 1/8" hole through the seat and hook up a mousetrap-like device underneath hooked to the back of the chair. Then, when the wood begins to bend from the chair being leaned back on, the "trap" springs, pressing a needle up through the hole. It'll get rid of the stress *real* quick.. and no repeat-offenders! :jester: :haha::haha::nono:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob said:


> "My plan is to charge enough to pay for gas and my lumber and yes it will all be cash in advance."
> 
> What? My credit is no good? :jester::jester:


Especially your credit!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Jerry,
> 
> It looks to me as if the split on the cushion support occurred because someone was leaning it back on its rear legs while setting in it. There's a simple way to prevent that split from re-occurring. Just drill a 1/8" hole through the seat and hook up a mousetrap-like device underneath hooked to the back of the chair. Then, when the wood begins to bend from the chair being leaned back on, the "trap" springs, pressing a needle up through the hole. It'll get rid of the stress *real* quick.. and no repeat-offenders! :jester: :haha::haha::nono:


I shall recommend that to the owner. I have found out that some of the folks leaning back with these chairs are 250+pounders!! What I should do is throw together some 2x's with all kinds of cross bracing, stain them and send them back!!


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

good looking work Jerry,don't you love a challenge thats what keep us motivated.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> I shall recommend that to the owner. I have found out that some of the folks leaning back with these chairs are 250+pounders!! What I should do is throw together some 2x's with all kinds of cross bracing, stain them and send them back!!


 
How about a *stump*? :sarcastic:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> How about a *stump*? :sarcastic:


How about a stump up their rump??!! I'm sorry; I suffer from cranial rectal insertion know as head up there where the sun don’t shine---This is real bad maybe I should just singe off. By By


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

wil141 said:


> good looking work Jerry,don't you love a challenge thats what keep us motivated.


Yes sir that is the driving force, to take a few boards and sticks and put them together that they well even begin to look like something is fantastic!! do well and keep the faith.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Today I will assemble the chair and get it out of here tomorrow. Here is one last look at parts ready to assemble. I think the finish came out fairly well, in the second pic they look browner than they are. The color in the first pic would be more like it is in reality.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You have really come a long way Jerry. If I ever need a chair repaired, I know the man to call


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Wow Jerry, that is looking good. Better than new, methinks.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well the thing is done; I will take it back tomorrow. The first Pic is before and the next two are after, you be the judge.

One of the fun things is to make the new finish look all blotchy and old like the old. Just be sloppy with the stain that is what worked for me. As I said before the Minwax red oak is a dead on match with the original. If it hadn't been I would have mixed until I got it as close as possible. Let's face it we are not only woodworkers, we are artists to boot.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

:sold::yes4:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't look like the same chair I saw a couple of weeks ago. Wonderful job Jerry.

What's next?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice job, Jerry. The artist formerly know as Jerry, lol. But you are right, there is always that creative twist to this hobby that keeps it fun. The chair turned out great.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Another very satisfied customer I am sure! Well done!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

well as hard as this is to admit, table saw 1 jerry 0. 15 stiches and see the ortho guy next week. wasen't trying to take a chance, or short cut safety, didn't feel tired, or in a hurryi just reached for the push pad and must not have lifted my hand enough and it got me. dad always said keep the blade 1/8 or 1/4" out of the wood. i could have lost a lot more. so how was your day?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG Jerry, I hope you are ok. Ortho guy? Into the bone? I hope it heals well Jerry. Keep us posted!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh man Jerry..... I cannot believe this happenend to you. I just got in and will return your call from this morning.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh no, Jerry! You're always so safety concious too! I can't do anything to help but this will be in my mind each time I fire up my TS!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> OMG Jerry, I hope you are ok. Ortho guy? Into the bone? I hope it heals well Jerry. Keep us posted!



It broke the ring finger at the first knuckle. What is strange is that the middle finger was only scratched. 

The foolish thing is I had taken the advice of a friend and seasoned woodworker and had the blade guard off. I do not fault him; at 65 I can make my own decisions. I would suggest to all or any of my friends, be careful with how you might council someone. Safety rules are nearly always written in blood. 

I am learning several valuable lessons here and with your permission i will share them with my friends on the forum. You are never a failure till you blame your mistakes on other people. Take ownership of your failures, you can change yourself but not others. Never compromise your convictions, if you know something to be right stand your ground, the fingers you save may be your own. When in doubt error on the side of safety.

I must excuse myself and get ready for church, I teach a class on Wednesday evenings. I will continue later. Thanks’ to so many of you that will support me to recovery. I want to get in there already!!!:dance3::dance3:


----------

